
What is the best JavaScript course you have ever studied from? - kevinmbehrends
No matter if it is free or paid.
======
andersonbetty
The Complete JavaScript Course: Build a Real-World Project is great because it
explains how JavaScript works behind the scenes and then teaches how to use it
in practice. That's the perfect combination of theory and practice. Strongly
recommend it to everybody who wants to learn but also UNDERSTAND JavaScript.
[http://www.udemy.cc/the-complete-javascript-course](http://www.udemy.cc/the-
complete-javascript-course)

